# 5000!



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey ho, I've reached *5,000 posts* on this freaking site!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)

Dzienkuje pienkno!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

ah i remember the pride of reaching the big landmarks, i believe i was the first to every major total from 10-7000 then CC overtook me, but well done pisis.............


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Your Mom must be proud.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

my mum barely knows what the internet is


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jeez, not mine. She lives for online poker. I truly worry about her. She appears to be assimilating with the computer.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Henk (Sep 21, 2006)

Congrats Pisis.

My mom, she knows what the Internet is and only read Horoscopes and that crap!


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2006)

geez guys ! tell yer moms to get out and see the woRld on a bike and RIP UP THE PAVEMENT ~


----------



## Henk (Sep 21, 2006)

My mom got on her bike last in 2008, now it stands her with flat tires and full of dust. Only in the evenings from 7-10pm she is on the internet. Wish she would get out more.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

You would not like to see my old lady on a bike.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2006)

Henk said:


> My mom got on her bike last in 2008, now it stands her with flat tires and full of dust. Only in the evenings from 7-10pm she is on the internet. Wish she would get out more.



Wow Henk,either you are a seer or your mom is able to get time travels.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, just like in Back To Future...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2006)

if i could travel through time the last thing i'd do would go forward one year to ride a push bike


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> my mum barely knows what the internet is


Christ, mine can't even work a calculator.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 22, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> ah i remember the pride of reaching the big landmarks, i believe i was the first to every major total from 10-7000 then CC overtook me, but well done pisis.............




Indeed - I've just had a look at yours and CC's current stats and it's kinda astonishing....I'd say you might have even stolen Hot Spaces crown!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

How've you been, Med?


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh I'm fine - I need to find a job though, I'm planning to go back to St. Petersburg this January!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent. More reenactment related stuff?


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 22, 2006)

Yup that's the plan - plus all the cheap vodka and cigarettes!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Medvedya (Sep 22, 2006)

And....er.... 'ladies' who appear in the lobby of the hotel in groups looking as if they're waiting for a friend....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Just be sure to doublebag it.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 22, 2006)

Brrr! I think lead-lined would be more the thing!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2006)

Medvedya, haven't seen you floating around in quite a while. Anyone know were Davidicus is lately?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 23, 2006)

Yup, welcome back, Med! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome back Med


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2006)

Yep, welcome back


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 23, 2006)

Aww - thanks guys! I can see that there's been some major changes in my absence!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmm, a few new members, new design, many more posts... That's it.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmm - it's much more user friendly I'd say.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2006)

I fix that for ya


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 23, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Medvedya, haven't seen you floating around in quite a while. Anyone know were Davidicus is lately?



Ohhhhh, I remember that - nah, wouldn't have a clue, but going through the archives I remember he got all huffy about the Cute Corporal saga!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shame. Davidicus was rather clever for a lawyer. He was one of the good guys.


----------

